

What does everyone think of this concept? - nextmoveone
http://www.smoothstart.com

======
wmf
I think you should use a descriptive title.

~~~
nextmoveone
I agree.

------
nextmoveone
I thought this was pretty awesome. Wondering what everyone else is thinking?

------
madmax123
Brilliant idea! well done!

~~~
nextmoveone
Really...why? I only say this cause this is my idea and want to know why
people find value?

